# Music video and salt!!!



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Check it out...
Click here to watch


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

It looks like Santa has lost some weight this winter!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You and Grass arnt bored are you?? lol nice set up you guys got there. O nice music too


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

If i didnt know any better I would think someone has too much time on their hands and not enough snow.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Good one.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice video.....Great song too!


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;361000 said:


> Nice video.....Great song too!


Ditto.....


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

Love IT , what program did you use? Movie Maker?


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice video! We got a bit more than an inch Saturday night so I got to do my lots, some plowing, mostly salt though. I guess were supposed to get another quick blast of 1-2 inches toninght. I guess I had better get ready to head out soon


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i love that song and it really looks like you guys are having fun out there


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you know how hard it is to try and film an erratic moving truck spraying salt , doing 25-30 miles an hour ,cause that lot i filmed in is a big site. On top of that i didnt even have to be there, I only salt during big storms since im a sub, so i was just following grassbusters around shooting film clips,lol. He was prolly getting mad , but i was trying my best to stay out of the way....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;361328 said:


> Do you know how hard it is to try and film an erratic moving truck spraying salt , doing 25-30 miles an hour ,cause that lot i filmed in is a big site. On top of that i didnt even have to be there, I only salt during big storms since im a sub, so i was just following grassbusters around shooting film clips,lol. He was prolly getting mad , but i was trying my best to stay out of the way....


FIRST off "erratic" at 30 miles an hour no no no 

I like to think I combined, speed, finesse, aim, fluidity, elegance, and determination into all of my salt runs. The truck, the salt, and I work together in perfect trinity 

SECOND "since im a sub" Damnit Bryan you are not a sub!! You are apart of a Elite snow fighting coalition, a family, the few and the proud, you are the leader of Elite's Walgreen's infantry!! DAMNIT soldier, were is your pride? Have you forgot what you fighting for ??? LOCK IT UP  I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself, this is a lie, this is ridiculous! Have you forgoten colorado ??

THIRD You are getting paid for emergence tractor relocation. (our salt yard ran out so we had to drive a loader 30 min to another town to load up at are other shop, opps  )


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

SIR yes SIR. :salute: Commander and chief of the elite snow fighting coalition.:salute: 
This is Four star General Wallgreens Reporting sir......
The Dodge95BossVplowV10 Battle battalion is ready for action sir 

Hooah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

nice you have anymore???xysport :salute:


----------

